

The conundrum of releasing Ubiquity 0.5 - mbrubeck
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/ubiquity-05-conondrum/

======
mbrubeck
Video summary: Both the 0.1.x and 0.5 branches will be maintained in parallel
for a while, with 0.1 targeted at current users (to avoid breaking third-party
commands) and 0.5 available for developers to port/write commands, and as an
opt-in option for users. When enough commands and features are ready, 0.1 will
go away and 0.5 will be pushed to all users.

